# Closing up table saw for improved dust collection



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hey guys, I was thinking about how to get better suction for my dust collection for my table saw. I was thinking about taping up (on the inside) all the small openings where the metal was folded/welded in the corners with duct tape. I think that will do some, but I would assume the biggest area I need to close up would be the blade tilt opening. I've seen some people use foam, others use rubber.. all sorts of options. Has anyone done any of this? What worked well for you?


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I completely enclosed my saw by covering all of the openings on the cabinetry and putting a dust pan on the bottom of the cabinet. I designed an articulated cover for the dust collection port on the back. I also glued 2" diameter disks of silicone sealer on the interior of the sheet metal cabinet to quell noise and vibration. I could have used automotive DynaMat, but didn't know about the stuff when I did this. My saw has a shrouded blade under the table and this leads to a 2 12" port for a vac attachment. The only openings in my saw's cabinet are the blade slot and the tilt quadrant on the front of the cabinet. Even though my saw has a universal motor, with these modifications, it registers the same decibels as my Brother-In-Law's 3 hp PM cabinet saw. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...s/38745-table-saw-dust-port-cover-45-degrees/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...ls/38737-table-saw-dust-port-cover-0-degrees/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...ion-belly-pan-table-saw-bottom-view-vac-port/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...dust-collection-belly-pan-table-saw-top-view/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...on-belly-pan-table-saw-bottom-installed-view/


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Jim.. Mine has a dust port on the bottom so I've got that covered. Did you notice a big difference in the dust?


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes. The only dust comes from the top of the blade. The part that protrudes from the top of the table. The blade guard contians most of it, but if I'm not usiing it (my bad), some gets free. I was resawing some 3 1/2" thick stock last week and there was dust everywhere. If I'm using a zeroclearance throatplate, more dust escapes because there isn't as much suction, or air flow around the blade.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

Most sawdust is from the saw blade cutting wood as it comes out of the table saw not from airflow on the under side. With the velocity given to the dust almost 100% of dust will go down into the saw cabinet from the front cutting edge. Adjusting the fence to reduce recut from the back part of the blade will help more than anything else. If you really want to reduce sawdust get a dust hood


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

DIY version


----------

